# Should I get Normal Argentine or Extreme Giant Tegu?



## Alxsparks (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to get a Tegu hatchling, but I'm not sure if I should get a Black and White Argentine or an Extreme Giant. Is there a difference besides size? I've read that Giants are just regular Argentine's bred for size, but I've also read they can have a milder temperament than standard Argentines.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tommyboy (May 13, 2012)

Any black and white can be just as large and just as tame as an extreme giant. You will probably have more options out there going for a black and white unless you already have a deposit on an extreme. Take your time and see what's out there. If you put in the work, any tegu can have a great temperament.


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 13, 2012)

Extremes are a locality and typically get larger than the average B&W tegus of unknown origins. In the end the choice is yours, get whatever tegu tickles your fancy.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2012)

I like my B/W tegus just fine. I think I would like an Extreme because I love the high white color.


----------



## Miles Dad (May 13, 2012)

Alxsparks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to get a Tegu hatchling, but I'm not sure if I should get a Black and White Argentine or an Extreme Giant. Is there a difference besides size? I've read that Giants are just regular Argentine's bred for size, but I've also read they can have a milder temperament than standard Argentines.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have a normal B&W now and think he's great. I plan on getting a Chacoan whitehead from Ryan at Underground Reptiles if he hatches any.
But my normal B&W is very easy going and I couldn't see a Giant being to much more tame.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 13, 2012)

They're the same thing. There's no actual evidence that they're any different besides coloration. There's only speculation about size in my opinion, as not all of them are larger and those that are aren't much larger.


----------



## Alxsparks (May 14, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> They're the same thing. There's no actual evidence that they're any different besides coloration. There's only speculation about size in my opinion, as not all of them are larger and those that are aren't much larger.



Thanks for the reply. What is the difference in coloration?


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Extreme has more White. I think reptastic has a nice photo of a high white contrast extreme.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 14, 2012)

_Color wise Extremes are bright white when they're young but change to a cream color as they age. It's really personal preference, what you like and what you get is up to you. Take some time to read the first three threads at the top of this forum section (important threads) and most of your questions will be answered.

It's also help with any section that has them designated at the top._


----------



## HeatherN (May 14, 2012)

personally, i went with extreme for the coloration, and have noticed a trend in reports of tegu size that giants are bigger, but those are just what people claim most of the time. i have witness some preeeeettttyyy huge giants, as in to big for a person to attempt to hold, but I've also seen that in regular B&W's (less often though). in all honesty, i think both have the potential to reach incredible size, maybe giants have a higher tendency to, maybe not. i have never heard any difference between the two species in temperament, and every tegu is an individual.
if i were unsure, i probably go with a b&w, but extremes stole my heart the first time i saw them, and they go perfectly with my white hypo marketed leucistic beardies! <3


i say go with the b&w if unsure because extremes cost 350 dollars, while b&w go as low as 150 ish, btw


----------



## got10 (May 14, 2012)

All my Tegus are mild mannered except when it comes down to eating . I have owned extremes ,regular b/w ,reds and blues . And they all tame down the same unless its the personality of the individual animal. 
And as for size the extremes are just a larger, albeit not always , that were selectively bred for the size . Not all extremes get to the monstrous proportions everyone is looking for. just think of the Florida tabloid headlines"GIANT GENETICALLY SELECTIVELY BRED MEAT EATING LIZARDS ON THE LOOSE !!!". Most of it is hype. If you get an extreme you are not guaranteed to get a five foot tegu . you are just a tad bit more likely than Willie Neckbone from round the corner yonder with his regular b/w gu . If you are unsure as to which one to get and have the money for one . I would tell you to wait til you get as LARGE enclosure as possible for your house Then look around craigslist and such for someone getting rid of an adult then just adopt it.And I say that because there are plenty of impulse pet buyers the tegus and " Just have to have one" Then realize they bit off more than they can chew.
I dont see your location on the site but i am sure you can if you look, find an adoptable tegu within a day or two of looking online for a very small adoption fee. Good luck


----------

